# What fits what



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

I have looked around but I am onable to find a definitive source, be it post or a website that would allow me to see what parts would fit on my 1995 hardbody from other vehicle. 
Do all the years of the hardbody interchange? 
What years of the Pathfinder would fit on my 95.
Any other vehicles? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of parts on 86.5-97 Pathfinders and even some WD21 Pathfinders interchange and many parts do not; it really all depends what you are looking for and what drivetrain, powertrain and options you have. The only definitive source I can think of is a Hollander's Interchange Manual, which is what most salvage yards use. If you ask us what specific part you have in mind, we can do our best to help you.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Rear fenders, obviously, will not fit from a Pathfinder - nor will the rear axles, unless you are prepared to do an extensive change from leaf spring suspension to coils.

Your 1995 has the round dash, so you can only use other dash components from other round dash Hardbody and Pathfinder trucks.

Also, your 1995 has either the KA24E or VG30E, so you cannot use all engine parts from older Z24i or VG30i engines.

Bucket seats and instrument clusters out of Pathfinders are popular on Hardbody trucks.


----------



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

What about doors? for a 95, Bumpers?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

All doors should fit.

Your truck has the 1-piece front bumper. Older trucks came with a 3-piece bumper, so you would want to avoid those unless you are interested in swapping all the hardware to go with the 3-piece look.

Pathfinder bumpers fit, too, if I'm not mistaken. I think they are shaped differently, but still bolt on items.


----------

